

10 modern technologies we will still use in 2030 - pikexxn
http://www.pixelstech.cn/article/1352739701_10_modern_technologies_we_will_still_use_in_2030

======
outericky
I disagree with some of these. But mainly 2. Computer and 4. Local storage.
While, the definitions can be bent any which way, I don't think people will be
using PC's the way they have been and are today. I'd suspect we move more to a
cloud based server setup, where our phone/tablet/laptop have some local stuff
on it, but for the most part everything else is hosted.

Which is why I think the same will be true for local storage. Yes, some local
storage will always exist. But as we see today with SSD's, you'll have your
apps, or things you need most, locally, everything else will be remote
(similar to a secondary drive today). The OS will be smart enough to move the
things around as necessary. All our devices should be "connected" all the time
so worrying about being on wifi or not shouldn't be an issue.

17 yrs is a long time. Just look at 17 yrs ago...

